# NCCA Football Gameday



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2013)

LSU vs Georgia, the loser will be out of the national championship. 

Alabama plays another ranked team in Ole Miss. It the Tide go undefeated through the SEC, I'll be impressed the SEC is still the best division out there.

Ohio St. has Wisconsin, this is a first real test for Ohio St., they have played each other pretty we'll.

Oregon should win their game, as well as Clemson and Stanford.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 11, 2013)

Big games this weekend

Florida vs LSU

Missouri going to Georgia

Oregon going to Washington 

Alabama taking on Kentucky

Michigan and the Hoosiers

Also Oregon St. going to Washington St and a slice of the PAC-12 lead. 

I think Georgia, Oregon and LSU walk away with some wins. 

Should be a good weekend of fun.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Big games this weekend
> 
> Florida vs LSU
> 
> ...



Gotta agree with ya on the above 

Thinking the Buckeyes will take Wisconsin in a close game

LSU v. Florida will be fun

Georgia blows out a highly overrated Missouri team


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 12, 2013)

Georgia loses to MizzU. I did not see that one coming.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Georgia loses to MizzU. I did not see that one coming.



Nor did I. Wild!

And didn't Texas beat Oklahoma?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 12, 2013)

Oklahoma does go down to Texas and Oregon gets another win, over Washington, by 21.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 12, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Oklahoma does go down to Texas and Oregon gets another win, over Washington, by 21.



Washington pulled within a touchdown a couple of times near the end but Oregon was just too strong.  The Oregon QB is maybe the best in the NCAA.  Washington's RB, Bishop. had over 160 yards and 2 TDs.  Price played well too but threw a couple of ints. It wasn't a blowout like some predicted but Oregon clearly deserves thier #2.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 13, 2013)

Stanford took a hit, that is two bad games in a row for them, they may not be as good as we thought and Texas A&M had to rally to edge Ole Miss.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 13, 2013)

Penn St beat Michigan in 4OTs. 

Big Ten looks weaker all the time


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 13, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Penn St beat Michigan in 4OTs.
> 
> Big Ten looks weaker all the time



Georgia got stomped by Missouri. And Penn State is better than Missouri.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 13, 2013)

Missouri also lost its quarterback. That's gotta hurt

Baylor seems the leader in Big 12, and a dark horse for NC game

Pretty amazing season so far


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Penn St beat Michigan in 4OTs.
> ...



Hoosiers didn't think so.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oklahoma does go down to Texas and Oregon gets another win, over Washington, by 21.
> ...



Oregon and Oregon St., took care of the Washington schools in the second half.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



That is a weak aurgument. So in your mind last year a mediocre ex Big 12 Texas A&M was the best team in the SEC because they beat Alabama....but wait they lost...?

Do you think Missouri is a better team than Georgia?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



The Hoosier remark is a nice insult to hurl, nothing more, nothing less and those types of jabs are part of sports, get over it. Missouri was better than Georgia on Saturday, the results of the game proved it. You are what you are. 

Just pointing out that Penn St. is 4-2 and the only quality team they have played is Michigan. Missouri is 6-0 and has beaten Georgia, they also beat Indiana a common opponent, that embarrassed Penn St. 

I think Georgia was an upset, I think Penn St. Is a mediocre Big 10 team and Missouri is a mediocre SEC team, and better than Penn St. by a long shot.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



 I think Penn State was upset by Indiana. Penn Sate has a freahman QB and a lot of distractions from BS sanctions but they are a better team(imo) and will be even better at the end of the year.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Missouri surprised Georgia but they will lose 4 more games before the season is over.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missouri surprised Georgia but they will lose 4 more games before the season is over.



And Penn St will lose three more this season and then go to a bowl game.

What four Missouri losses do you see, the will lose to S. Carolina, possibly Ole Miss, and Texas A&M. Kentucky will be a win and Tennessee at home will be a win. If you include a bowl game, maybe 4 losses. But they also have proven the can beat high ranked teams. The Tigers have a better offense, better defense then Penn St. They have played a tougher schedule than Penn St. and Penn St. shocked Michigan.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri surprised Georgia but they will lose 4 more games before the season is over.
> ...



Besides an overrated Georgia who has Missouri played? I agree Penn state will lose 3 more unless they can catch Nebraska off guard.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 14, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I don't think Georgia is over rated, a better team than Michigan or a Penn St, probably better than any Big Ten team, other than Ohio St. of course I think Missouri is better than any Big Ten other than Ohio St.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Missouri caught Georgia with a huge amount of injuries. They got a bit lucky. Georgia at full strength wins that game. Missouri won't be a contender in a few weeks IMHO.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Are you still spouting this nonsense about the Aggies being a mediocre ex-Big12 team??

After that "mediocre" team slaughtered the Big12 co-champions (41-13), your claim is laughable.  They MAY have been mediocre in the past.  But to continue to call them that is simply showing sour grapes.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 15, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I am talking pre break up of the Big 12. And Oklahoma never performs well in Bowl games especially home cooked southern bowl games.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



What makes you think that? The fact they have a losing record against the Big Ten,they have a losing bowl record against the Big Ten,the lost to Iowa in their Bowl Game a couple of years ago..or is it just because they joined the SEC?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Every team has injuries, the pollsters dropped Ohio State in the polls because they didn't win big enough even though the starting QB,RB,DL and DB was out.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



If you want to say things about A&M when they were in the Big 12, that's fine.  But you continually do so when discussing current schedules and comparing strengths.  

And there is a difference between "not performing well" and an "old school ass-whipping".


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Depends how much coke they do and the amount of hookers that keep them up all night before the game.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 15, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Oklahoma has won 3 out of their last 5 bowl games.   They lost to A&M last year and to Florida in the BCS Championship in 2008.   Looks like they may have a hard time beating SEC teams, but do well against everyone else.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 15, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If I remember they lost to BSU and a a weak WVU team.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 15, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Well... when Barry Switzer is your hero...


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 16, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You base this years teams off of one bowl game 2 years ago and against a Big-10 record over the last several decades? I was looking more at recruiting over the last few years, the teams in both conferences level of play vs other major conferences. Going by your criteria, USC, Notre Dame, Penn St., Oklahoma and Texas should be up there with Alabama this year. 

The fact is the Big-10 is in an off year, they have fallen behind the SEC, ACC and the PAC-12 this year.


----------



## hangover (Oct 16, 2013)

Man, I loved the Michigan/Penn St. game. The NCAA tried to destroy Penn St., but it didn't work. To punish the students for what an asshole did, is so wrong. GO PENN STATE!!!!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's not what I base it off of..., I'm not the one who made the claim Mizzou was was better than 11 teams in the Big Ten. If you want to base it off recruiting that is fine, I admit I don't follow Missouri recruiting but I don't believe it is better than most the Big Ten teams. 

I agree Big Ten was weakened by BS sanction but below ACC? I disagree.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 17, 2013)

hangover said:


> Man, I loved the Michigan/Penn St. game. The NCAA tried to destroy Penn St., but it didn't work. To punish the students for what an asshole did, is so wrong. GO PENN STATE!!!!!



SEC If you can't beat them on the field beat them with sanctions.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I loved the Michigan/Penn St. game. The NCAA tried to destroy Penn St., but it didn't work. To punish the students for what an asshole did, is so wrong. GO PENN STATE!!!!!
> ...



I hate to burst your bubble, but the SEC had absolutely nothing to do with a Penn State coach molesting young boys.

The SEC also had nothing to do with Paterno ignoring the information he had concerning that molestation.

But if it makes you feel better, feel free to blame the SEC, the NCAA, and even Santa Claus for the sanctions.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 17, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



Molestation had nothing to do with Penn State football nor did Paterno ignore the information and he wan't a Penn State coach he was an ex coach hanging around Penn State.  I just find it strange that they find nothing wrong with pay for play at Auburn,LSU and Texas A&M but bring the hammer down on Penn State, Ohio State and USC.

I'm not a betting person but I'm sure (as you are aware of) the the NCAA will find "nothing" in the current investigation of Alabama.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



The first molestations happened while he was still a coach.  Then they happened in the Penn State locker room, where the perv was allowed to bring kids.  

As for the paying of players, there has been no evidence offered except a post on Twitter and an article by ones ports writer.  If Alabama is found guilty we will be fined and face sanctions just like everyone else.  They did it to us before.


----------



## hangover (Oct 17, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Just how many students do you claim had anything to do with the molesting?


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 17, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



injuries are part of the game.

and Georgia doesn't have any defensive injuries, do they?


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 17, 2013)

hangover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I never made any claim about the students.  It is the institution that earned the punishment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 18, 2013)

hangover said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I felt bad for the students and the athletes, the rest of the school could rot in hell. Paterno knew what was going on and ignored it so did administrators and some faculty. Kids lives were ruined, they need to sue the school and bankrupt them and kids should stop going there.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 18, 2013)

Stanford down, now just need Oregon to fall.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 18, 2013)

ogibillm said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



We'll see how the rest of the season goes for ol Mo.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 19, 2013)

SEC had some upsets, the PAC-12 has Stanford over UCLA, I know UCLA was rated higher but tough to think of it as an upset. I think Stanford is a better team.

Someone may be wrong about Missouri, they get another win. Texas A&M went down in a high scoring game. Good football out there. The unbeaten's shrink some more.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 19, 2013)

Fighting Irish are opening a whole lotta whup ass on Tommy Trojan tonight.

Except for that last play on 4th and 1.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 19, 2013)

A day of upsets, Ole Miss and Vandy win. Arizona St. sends Washington home, limping. Oregon and Alabama look like big winners, again. Clemson was soundly beaten by Florida St.

Who takes over, #3? Ohio St or Florida St., interesting as the BCS COMES OUT ALSO.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> A day of upsets, Ole Miss and Vandy win. Arizona St. sends Washington home, limping. Oregon and Alabama look like big winners, again. Clemson was soundly beaten by Florida St.
> 
> Who takes over, #3? Ohio St or Florida St., interesting as the BCS COMES OUT ALSO.



ESPN seems to think an undefeated ACC team would jump Ohio State. Besides beating an overrated Georgia team I'm not sure what the ACC did to deserve to jump Ohio State.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 20, 2013)

I watched the Auburn versus Texas A&M Game the other day.  Hell of a game.

I was surprised to see Auburn take the win.  I didn't think they had that much talent.  What can anybody say about Johnny Football.  He's the real deal.  He just had his 5th 500 plus passing game.  No one has done that before.  

Had he not hurt his shoulder the outcome could have easily gone the other way.

Anyway.  Hell of a game.


----------



## hangover (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The school is doing just fine, it's the students that were punished. And Joe Pa DID report it to the President of the school. It's called the chain of command, like in the military. When a soldier witnesses a crime, he's supposed to report it to his commanding officer, not the pentagon, or police.  



> I never made any claim about the students. It is the institution that earned the punishment.



The students knew nothing, most of the institution knew nothing. Joe Pa is dead, the president is gone, so the only ones being punished are the kids.

That's like the American people blaming congress for Clinton's blow job, or blaming congress for Nixon's crimes.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

I not vega ting this here, someone started another thread about it.

Take care.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > A day of upsets, Ole Miss and Vandy win. Arizona St. sends Washington home, limping. Oregon and Alabama look like big winners, again. Clemson was soundly beaten by Florida St.
> ...



I think that may be the case. Ohio St. Is not winning by much, and Florida St. Looked very tough last night and plays in a tougher division. The strength of schedule is killing Ohio St.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 20, 2013)

hangover said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



That is the way the NCAA punishment always works.  The people involved rarely get punished.   And unless the NCAA catches someone doing wrong and completes the investigation in 24 hrs, it will always be that way.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Or maybe Clemson looked really bad. Strength of schedule is based on perception. Florida State has played Pitt,Nevada,Bethune-Cookman ,Boston College and Maryland. Hardly a tough schedule.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



And they will get further tested in the weeks to come. However, they knocked off and unbeaten team, that carries more weight than getting by an Iowa team. Ohio St. Is not pummeling any Big 10 opponent, they are getting by, much like Notre Dame did last year. 

Perception this year is the Big Ten is a weak conference, ACC, Big 12, PAC 12 and SEC appear to be much tougher and deeper.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 20, 2013)

The LSU defense if you can call it that finally gave up the ghost. They are just not that good. And every since Matt Metenberger read about himself in the paper his head wouldn't fit in his helmet. 

3 picks in the endzone.

Stick a fork in them, those Bayou Bengals are done

-Geaux


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I'll give you Pac 12 and SEC but no way with the Big 12.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Just saying what most of the nation is saying. ACC and the Big 12 are both perceived as better than the Big 10


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I never hear the media say the Big 12  is better. I'm sure there are some in Big 12  states but that is not the nation. And remember this is agenda driven perception not reality.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Big 12 states and the rest of the country, except maybe Big 10 states. 


http://ftw.usatoday.com/2013/10/college-football-conference-power-rankings-week-seven/

http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/overall-power-ranking-by-conf

http://realtimerpi.com/football/ncaaf_conf_Men.html

http://espn.go.com/blog/statsinfo/post/_/id/75440/sec-extends-lead-in-power-rankings

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Your first link is a week to week ranking. And according to your blog links Big Ten is better than the ACC. ESPN has had an agenda since the Big Ten Network has come out nor do they speak for the country.

I guess you didn't see these links where the Big 12 is behind the Big 10:

College Football Week 8 power rankings by conference - FanSided - Sports News, Entertainment, Lifestyle & Technology - 240+ Sites

College football conference rankings, Week 4: FIU is the ultimate anchor - SBNation.com

Photo - #1 - The SEC - Power Rankings: The best college football conference is... - Jacksonville Sports | Examiner.com

Ranking College Football's Conferences for 2013 | AthlonSports.com

Final NCAA Football Conference Power Rankings by Whatifsports.com From WhatIfSports.com

http://www.vegasinsider.com/college-football/power-rankings/


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Your claim was that you NEVER hear the media say the Big 12  is better. And you have proved nothing to your claim.

I proved you wrong. Sorry if you don't like it. Like I said thanks for playing.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



don't like It? I love to talk college football. Great thread. I was just saying I don't recall a nation wide consensus that the Big Ten is weaker than the ACC or Big 12.

And the examiner link is a conference ranking:



The SEC - 18 points
The Pac-12 - 12 points
The Big Ten - 11 points
The ACC - 10 points
The Big 12 - 7 points
The AAC - 5 points
The Mountain West - 2 points

http://www.examiner.com/list/power-...e-football-last-week/was-there-ever-any-doubt


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Can you try to find something more recent? And if you go by this for this week, I bet you find the Big 10 down a couple notches. The Big Ten sucks this year, just the way it is.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



20013 isn't recent enough. I agree the NCAA threw the Big Ten in turmoil with their agenda driven sanctions but I disagree the Big Ten is weaker than the Big 12.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



It was a weekly poll, for the week in September.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



That is when most team play other conferences. That is the only true way to judge a conference's strength.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I updated it for this week. I didn't include the other conferences.

SEC        20
Pac12     10
Big 12     10
ACC          8
Big 10       4


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 20, 2013)

So Florida St. Jumps Ohio St and Oregon to sit at 2, Oregon pummels and stills lips, Ohio St wins, Clemson loses, however, Ohio St. Stays in place.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 20, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> So Florida St. Jumps Ohio St and Oregon to sit at 2, Oregon pummels and stills lips, Ohio St wins, Clemson loses, however, Ohio St. Stays in place.



What do think should have happened?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2013)

Oregon #2, Florida St. #3, Ohio St. 5. However FfSU's win was big.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 21, 2013)

This may be the oddest season I can remember in years. Is Alabama overrated? Baylor and Missouri in the mix? 

Could you imagine a Baylor v Oregon NC game? 70 to 68 and I ain't even gonna guess who would get the win. Lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 21, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



So you think the sanctions were driven by an agenda, and not punishment for violations of rules and/or lying to the NCAA?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 22, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> This may be the oddest season I can remember in years. Is Alabama overrated? Baylor and Missouri in the mix?
> 
> Could you imagine a Baylor v Oregon NC game? 70 to 68 and I ain't even gonna guess who would get the win. Lol



I remember a couple years back when TCU, Boise St, and Oregon St., were up in the polls and it all shook out at the end.

Baylor and Oregon would be fun to watch. I'm still wondering how good Missouri really is. They have a tough schedule and could move up in the standings. Oregon has UCLA, Stanford and then take on finish with Oregon St. Then probably the PAC-12 championship game against UCLA. Florida St. gets an easy schedule from here out, only playing Miami and will probably play them twice. So, FSU could slide a few spots. 

I still think Alabama and Oregon are the best two teams.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be the oddest season I can remember in years. Is Alabama overrated? Baylor and Missouri in the mix?
> ...



I agree with you that Alabama and Oregon are the two best teams.  I also think it would be a great game to see them square off.  Both teams would face a team that is very different from what they have played.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be the oddest season I can remember in years. Is Alabama overrated? Baylor and Missouri in the mix?
> ...



If I remember correctly, Missouri plays their tough games at home. Having been to their stadium for games a few times I will tell you they are tough at home. 

Still not completely sold on the tigers, but this year the ball bounces some strange ways. FSU is looking damn good also. Being a Big Ten guy I have to admit its a down year in these parts with many teams playing very young players.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the Big Ten will bounce back. 

My thinking is that Phil Knight came into Oregon and donated a lot of dollars into the facilities and equipment, Oregon found a series of good coaches an upped the ante in the PAC-12. Now, USC got competition, Oregon St. got better and better facilities as did the Huskies, UCLA, Stanford. The conference has gotten very serious about its football and recruiting, 
The TV contract has gotten bigger, and they add to more states and dominates the west coast TV market. 

The SEC has been serious a long time about football. The Big-12 seems to be regrouping and the Big Ten is being neutral. The Big Ten adds Rutgers and Maryland and neither is a football powerhouse, they are basketball universities. The Big Ten is a basketball conference and not so much a football conference anymore.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 23, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



We would need a whole new thread to talk about it.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> I think the Big Ten will bounce back.
> 
> My thinking is that Phil Knight came into Oregon and donated a lot of dollars into the facilities and equipment, Oregon found a series of good coaches an upped the ante in the PAC-12. Now, USC got competition, Oregon St. got better and better facilities as did the Huskies, UCLA, Stanford. The conference has gotten very serious about its football and recruiting,
> The TV contract has gotten bigger, and they add to more states and dominates the west coast TV market.
> ...



I would hardly call Utah,Texas A&M , Missouri, WVU and TCU powerhouses. What putting  Maryland and Rutgers in the conference does is give the Big Ten a foothold on recruiting in the Northeast which a lot of top recruits go south.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 26, 2013)

My TV schedule for today:

9am - noon ESPN Gameday

noon - 3:30pm No. 24 Nebraska at Minnesota

3:30pm - 7pm Tennessee at No. 1 Alabama

7pm - 8pm No. 12 UCLA at No. 3 Oregon

8pm - 11pm Penn State at No. 4 Ohio State

11pm - pass out  No. 6 Stanford at No. 25 Oregon State

Flip to the World Series during halftime and commercials.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> My TV schedule for today:
> 
> 9am - noon ESPN Gameday
> 
> ...



Great schedule!   I love Saturday in the fall!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 26, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > My TV schedule for today:
> ...



Me too brother !


----------



## bodecea (Oct 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> My TV schedule for today:
> 
> 9am - noon ESPN Gameday
> 
> ...



You must be East Coast......if we ever move back I don't think I'm gonna get used to LATE football games.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > My TV schedule for today:
> ...



Yes I am, I can never seem to finish a Pac 12 game before I fall asleep.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got to go to a wedding today.  What kind of inconsiderate bastard has a wedding during football season?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Leweman said:


> I've got to go to a wedding today.  What kind of inconsiderate bastard has a wedding during football season?



Sorry to hear that. I think I would pull a King Of Queens on them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > I've got to go to a wedding today.  What kind of inconsiderate bastard has a wedding during football season?
> ...



Totally.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 26, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Big Ten will bounce back.
> ...



Texas recruits, to SEC, Missouri, not much of an add other than getting St. Louis and Kansas City TV ratings. WVU, probably better recruiting for them and they have had good teams in the past.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 26, 2013)

Huskers took a huge step back vs Minnesota. Wonder if they can beat anyone left on the remaining schedule. 

Might be a coaching opening?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Huskers took a huge step back vs Minnesota. Wonder if they can beat anyone left on the remaining schedule.
> 
> Might be a coaching opening?




Sure, Pelini is good at circling the wagons. Bo is 17-3 in November.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Huskers took a huge step back vs Minnesota. Wonder if they can beat anyone left on the remaining schedule.
> ...



I'm thinking he better be the wizard of November cause anything less than
a top 15 finish in the polls and he is out the door.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 1, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



We'll talk after they beat Meatchicken.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 1, 2013)

I saw an interesting article concerning my Crimson Tide and the road to the BCS Championship game.

Its no secret that spread offenses give Nick Saban more trouble.  If Alabama wins the rest of its games, and makes it to the BCS Championship, they will probably face 3 fast spread offenses in the last 3 games.  Auburn to close the regular season, Missouri in the SEC Championship, and either Oregon or FSU in the BCS Championship.

Lots of room for losing.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 1, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> I saw an interesting article concerning my Crimson Tide and the road to the BCS Championship game.
> 
> Its no secret that spread offenses give Nick Saban more trouble.  If Alabama wins the rest of its games, and makes it to the BCS Championship, they will probably face 3 fast spread offenses in the last 3 games.  Auburn to close the regular season, Missouri in the SEC Championship, and either Oregon or FSU in the BCS Championship.
> 
> Lots of room for losing.



I'm sticking with Bama vs Ohio State in the BCS Championship. Missouri? Pleasssssse ! Alabama would roll over that paper tiger.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I saw an interesting article concerning my Crimson Tide and the road to the BCS Championship game.
> ...



Auburn actually worries me.  Their head coach has given Bama fits when he was the offensive coordinator.

Missouri doesn't worry me much.  But I think our opponent in the BCS Championship will either be Oregon or FSU.  They would both have to lose to put the Buckeyes in the big game.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 1, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Plus it a rival game , anything can happen.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Very true.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 1, 2013)

The difficult part of the Buckeyes making it to the big game is their schedule. Their next 3 opponents are 1-8 in Big 10 play.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone see the auburn fake injury yesterday?   The player was standing there and then suddenly drops with a knee injury?   lol  Sad.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2013)

Back in September, Oregon fans were sporting signs saying "We Want Bama!".    Stanford took "Old Man" style football and beat Oregon soundly.  Do the Duck fans think they would have done better against the Crimson Tide?

Good game, Stanford!!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 8, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Back in September, Oregon fans were sporting signs saying "We Want Bama!".    Stanford took "Old Man" style football and beat Oregon soundly.  Do the Duck fans think they would have done better against the Crimson Tide?
> 
> Good game, Stanford!!



 If they can't run on Stanford they sure can't run on Bama.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 8, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> The difficult part of the Buckeyes making it to the big game is their schedule. Their next 3 opponents are 1-8 in Big 10 play.



Every team has to play the bottom half of their division.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 8, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The difficult part of the Buckeyes making it to the big game is their schedule. Their next 3 opponents are 1-8 in Big 10 play.
> ...



OSU has not played a team ranked in the top 15 since Meyer took over.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 8, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The difficult part of the Buckeyes making it to the big game is their schedule. Their next 3 opponents are 1-8 in Big 10 play.
> ...



OSU had played nobody, that is why they won't play a national championship.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If Baylor wins the rest of their games, they will jump Ohio State at some point.

But unless Bama or FSU lose a game, it will be those two teams playing for the BCS Championship.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 9, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



That's the way I see it and Bama may lose, I hope not,  but Florida St. Their schedule is pretty easy if I remember right. It will come down to the championship game.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 9, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I disagree with Baylor jumping Ohio State.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



What do you mean nobody? You mean not rated highly by a pencil pushing sports writer who probably has never touched a football?


----------



## 71sportstourer (Nov 9, 2013)

My team's stinking up the field this year.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 9, 2013)

71sportstourer said:


> My team's stinking up the field this year.



Meatchicken?


----------



## 71sportstourer (Nov 9, 2013)

Nu


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 9, 2013)

71sportstourer said:


> Nu



They had a good start.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 10, 2013)

The Crimson Tide took down LSU!   The first half didn't look great, but the second half was pure smashmouth football!

WE now have two fairly easy games, a decent challenge (but ultimately no contest) from the aubbie, a game in Atlanta against Missouri, and then on to the BCS Championship game!!!    AGAIN!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 10, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> The Crimson Tide took down LSU!   The first half didn't look great, but the second half was pure smashmouth football!
> 
> WE now have two fairly easy games, a decent challenge (but ultimately no contest) from the aubbie, a game in Atlanta against Missouri, and then on to the BCS Championship game!!!    AGAIN!!!



This Alabama team is not as good as last year but this is a good team and should win another BCS Championship. What a heck of a run for the Tide! Love it.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 11, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> The Crimson Tide took down LSU!   The first half didn't look great, but the second half was pure smashmouth football!
> 
> WE now have two fairly easy games, a decent challenge (but ultimately no contest) from the aubbie, a game in Atlanta against Missouri, and then on to the BCS Championship game!!!    AGAIN!!!



Loved it. Bama and Stanford proved again that smash mouth football is still the best offense. 

Now bring back the Option and the wishbone and the Midwest and Rustbelt teams might get back to the top of the rankings!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The Crimson Tide took down LSU!   The first half didn't look great, but the second half was pure smashmouth football!
> ...



Stanford got beat by Utah. What worked against Oregon would not work against Ohio State.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 11, 2013)

TS, I am a Big10 fan, but honestly, the league is down. It tried to become something it's not. Get back to dominating the clock with tough running teams and they return to greatness. Keep doing as the are and be an average league.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> TS, I am a Big10 fan, but honestly, the league is down. It tried to become something it's not. Get back to dominating the clock with tough running teams and they return to greatness. Keep doing as the are and be an average league.



I like that style of football as well. Big Ten is in turmoil do sanctions, and some bad decisions in coaching...specifically firing Glen Mason and the hiring of RR. Plus the death of Randy Walker. Wisly and Penn State are on the right path.  Not sure about TTUN and Nebraska.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm ready for some more upsets, I'd like to see every team with one loss, that would throw the BCS into turmoil. I'm all for turmoil.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 17, 2013)

And Baylor takes the #3 spot, jumping over Ohio State.  (at least in the AP poll)


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 17, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> And Baylor takes the #3 spot, jumping over Ohio State.  (at least in the AP poll)



They could over take Florida St. They are playing some good teams.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 17, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And Baylor takes the #3 spot, jumping over Ohio State.  (at least in the AP poll)
> ...



Yeah they are.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 18, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> And Baylor takes the #3 spot, jumping over Ohio State.  (at least in the AP poll)



Yes the AP, the pencil pushing geeks that probably have never touched a football.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Missouri surprised Georgia but they will lose 4 more games before the season is over.



I was wrong the SEC is weaker than I thought. Florida lost to Georgia SOUTHERN.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Not !!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yep, the Baylor Bears followed the Oregon Ducks out of the BCS Championship conversations.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Ohio State vs Alabama..

Florida will take down FSU.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Florida??   The Gators lost to Georgia Southern!  And you think they will beat FSU?

GSU lost to Furman and Wofford this year, but they beat the Gators in The Swamp.

If you want Ohio State to have a chance of getting into the BCS Championship, you need to become an auburn fan really quick.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



War Eagle !  I love rival week.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 25, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I do too!!   I love seeing Bama beat auburn!

We win that, then the SEC Championship, and then on to the BCS Championship game!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 25, 2013)

The Tide seem unstoppable. 

BCS Title Game...Again!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 27, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I was j/k ....I would like to see Ohio State play Alabama. The problem is I don't see FSU losing to Florida or Duke.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 27, 2013)

Catching the end of this conversation.......

Die Hard Alabama Fan here.  They are looking good, but they'll have to be on their game against Auburn.  Auburn is no push over.  I think they'll take them, but it's gonna be a fight for 3 quarters...........

I do not think they will have too much problem with Missouri..................

Then I think they will be playing FSU.  FSU is playing some very good ball this year, and their ranking is on the mark.  I believe they'll win out, and hopefully play Alabama for the title..............

That game is a toss up, even though an Alabama fan.........The Tide will have to be on it's A game.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sad day in Huskerland today. 

Watched the Huskers beaten on Senior Day

Watched the head Coach melt down once, twice then a third time during the after game press conference. 

This once proud program...... 

Truly sad


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 29, 2013)

Go Auburn. Fuck the Crimson turd. Inbred trash! Go Gus. Homeboy is going to make the crimson turd hated more than they already are. Nobody loves teams that keep winning year after boring year except white trash. Anyone but BAMA.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, that was a little rash, but at least I didn't edit it out. Anyway, go Auburn and I'll allow the insults to come as I deserve them.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 29, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Ok, that was a little rash, but at least I didn't edit it out. Anyway, go Auburn and I'll allow the insults to come as I deserve them.



No insults from me.  I was a proud crimson Tide fan during all those years we sucked.  I wore my Crimson Tide stuff with pride, even when Mike DuBose took us to an astounding 3-8.   So I am cheering like hell for my team now.

This Iron Bowl will be better than last year.  But the results will be the same.  Bama will win and then go on to the SEC Championship to beat Missouri.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice game for Ohio St. and Michigan, almost an upset. 

But at the end, a win is a win.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2013)

It's looking more and more like Florida St, and Bama.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 30, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> It's looking more and more like Florida St, and Bama.



Nope


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > It's looking more and more like Florida St, and Bama.
> ...



Big surprise, but I worried about an Auburn. To bad the Big 10 has no one to challenge an Ohio St. I could see Auburn jumping Ohio St. And play Florida St.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You was in for a big disappointment wasn't you?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 30, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



If Auburn jumps Ohio State I will cry like a school girl. But it ain't happening...


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 30, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Yep, I was in for a disappointment.  But I am a Crimson Tide fan, regardless.

And at least I am not like you, enjoying other's pain.  But I'm good.  We are still one of the best teams in the country and will kick someone's ass in a bowl game.  Its all good.  No one wins every game.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



That would be fun to watch. Lol


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 30, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Hell, no one has done what the Tide have done recently.

Who knows, we could still get a BCS championship game, still games to be played.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Well truly, I wanted them to win so I could watch FSU kick their butts,, And as for pain? come on, it's just a football game.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 30, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Riiiight.   Look back over what you have posted concerning the Bama/auburn game.  You are reveling in the fact that Saban had tears on his face.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...





it's karma,, karma karma.  think Tebow.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 30, 2013)

WillowTree said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Oh, so Nick Saban gloated about Tebow crying?  I missed that interview.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 30, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't understand all of this FloriduH state rep. I'd still pick a bama or an Auburn over that team. They still have to play Duke! LOL, Duke, who'd have ever thought they'd be ranked in football. That is so gay. 

I'm now a Tiger fan but pound for pound I think Bama, despite this crazy game, is the best team.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2013)

Auburn will take on Florida St. for the national championship.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 7, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Missouri surprised Georgia but they will lose 4 more games before the season is over.



This one is already a prediction gone wrong.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like we have a chance at the BCS crystal ball belonging to one state for 5 consecutive years!

As hard as it is for me to say.....WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

FSU should win it all.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 8, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> FSU should win it all.



FSU hasn't beaten anyone but Clemson.  I think auburn has a chance.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > FSU should win it all.
> ...



I hope not, I hate auburn.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 8, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Looking at the game. I give auburn the edge at O Line and FSU the edge in skill positions. Defenses are near equal. 

Edge FSU


----------

